# why no Tivo Nero LiquidTV forum?



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

This should have it's own forum.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The product is at its end of life. Nero no longer distributes it or makes updates. Many Tivo users never embraced it due to the horrible implementation and support.


----------

